# Chụp Hình Cưới Ở Nha Trang Bao Nhiêu Tiền Là Đủ Đẹp?



## Chung Ca (5 Tháng mười 2015)

Mấy chị ơi, có chị nào từng chụp hình cưới ở Nha Trang chưa vậy? em định làm 1 bộ hình biển mà sợ chi phí cao quá. Em thì chi phí ko nhiều, chỉ khoảng 20tr cho album cưới thôi à, mà nghe bảo ở NT đi mấy resort chụp giá cao lắm, có ai quen studio hoặc thợ nào ở NT chụp rẻ rẻ ko? có bao trọn gói áo cưới, xe cô di chuyển luôn đó


----------



## NhuTruc (6 Tháng mười 2015)

Trời 20tr là quá ngon lun rồi, em hồi cưới chồng chụp có 7tr nè, ở nha trang lun đó , 20tr chị tìm dễ mà


----------



## Như Như (6 Tháng mười 2015)

20tr thì ở nha trang bạt ngàn chị ạ, em có biết mấy chỗ, để e lục lại contact rồi send chị


----------



## Namviet hai (7 Tháng mười 2015)

Chi phí 20tr lận hả, trời đầu tư ghê vậy bà ơi kiểu này làm bộ ảnh khủng luôn đây, trước e chụp ở Nha Tranh có 10tr ah


----------



## phươngvĩha (7 Tháng mười 2015)

Với giá khoảng 20tr thì có nhìu chỗ mà.  Nếu là trọn gói lun ngày cưới thì bạn kím chỗ nào gần gần nhà á. Kẻo tới đó trang điểm này nọ nữa, chỗ xa quá thì bất tiện ^^. Còn làm riêng từng phần thì vô tư lun. He he


----------



## hathinam (7 Tháng mười 2015)

Ra NT thì theo tui thấy nên chụp ở các hệ thống Resort là đẹp nhất, gắn liền với biển nhất vì đến NT thì tất nhiên là phải chụp biển rồi, theo tui thì nên tìm thêm các cảnh đồi cát, đàn cừu, dê..


----------



## phungke (10 Tháng mười 2015)

Em cũng đang tìm studio chụp, giờ thấy studio chụp trong phim trường nhiều, mà em thấy hầu như là dập khuôn nhiều, 10 cái giống như 1, coi chán chết. Cũng tính làm ngoại cảnh nên chị nào có kinh nghiệm thì chia sẽ thêm với nhé


----------



## munam (10 Tháng mười 2015)

20tr mà trọn gói ngày cưới luôn thì dư mà bạn. Hồi đám cưới mình , chụp album ở NT, trọn gói ngày cưới chụp hình quay phim, váy áo, hoa các kiểu luôn cũng chưa tới 20 mà  chụp nhiều lắm luôn, hình nào cũng ưng hết, về lựa hình mệt nghỉ.


----------



## minhmanna (10 Tháng mười 2015)

munam đã viết:


> 20tr mà trọn gói ngày cưới luôn thì dư mà bạn. Hồi đám cưới mình , chụp album ở NT, trọn gói ngày cưới chụp hình quay phim, váy áo, hoa các kiểu luôn cũng chưa tới 20 mà  chụp nhiều lắm luôn, hình nào cũng ưng hết, về lựa hình mệt nghỉ.


Trời chụp hình mà chọn được studio theo ý mình là sướng lắm á. Bạn trước chụp ở studio nào vậy bạn tui mới chụp ở Studio Jessica nghe bảo cũng đẹp lắm.


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Mình cũng định chụp hình cưới ở Nha Trang, nhưng chưa chọn được chỗ, định book ở SG mang bay ra NT


----------



## Kem Kem (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Đại thể thì giàu làm nhiều, nghèo làm ít, chị tui chụp bộ có 5tr vẫn đẹp  quan trọng là địa điểm, studio và tư vấn nhiệt tình


----------



## NhuTruc (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Hồi em chụp 7tr cũng bên Jessica đó ^^ ảnh đẹp mê hồn nè


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (13 Tháng mười 2015)

Bên Jessica này chụp đẹp mà rẻ nè mấy thím cứ zô tìm hiểu nha   www . facebook.com /jessicanhatrang?fref=ts


----------



## Kem Kem (13 Tháng mười 2015)

Ảnh bên jessica em gái em chụp mới gởi cũng đẹp lắm mà em k gắn dc ảnh do nick chưa đủ điều kiện, mấy mẹ thử tìm vô coi bên page của jessica đi


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (18 Tháng mười 2015)

bên Jessica nhiều hình ảnh đẹp nãy mới vô coi, mấy thím vô coi thử đi[DOUBLEPOST=1445177954][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (22 Tháng mười 2015)

Up cho thớt nhé, em chỉ cho thớt qua jessica thớt qua thử chưa zị


----------



## Kem Kem (22 Tháng mười 2015)

Bên này mấy anh chụp hình nhiệt tình lắm, lăn lê bò toài khỏi chê lun á , nè bên Jessica hixx em k gởi ảnh được, thím ib em gởi cho


----------



## lienquannu (24 Tháng mười 2015)

Mình cũng chụp ảnh ở Jessica này. Bộ ảnh của mình cả nước ảnh, cảnh vật và người đều đẹp và thật luôn. cung cách phục vụ thì phải nói là tuyệt vời, rất quan tâm đến khách hàng. Giá cả thì mình không biết ở những nơi khác thế nào nhưng mà so với Nha Trang thì hơi bị được.


----------



## kimanhnam (24 Tháng mười 2015)

lienquannu đã viết:


> Mình cũng chụp ảnh ở Jessica này. Bộ ảnh của mình cả nước ảnh, cảnh vật và người đều đẹp và thật luôn. cung cách phục vụ thì phải nói là tuyệt vời, rất quan tâm đến khách hàng. Giá cả thì mình không biết ở những nơi khác thế nào nhưng mà so với Nha Trang thì hơi bị được.


Chị cho em địa chỉ của hoặc số đt của Jessica đi, đầu năm sau e cũng cưới, e tính chụp ở Đà Lạt. nhưng nghe các chị khen quá em cũng bon chen. Chi post ảnh lên cho mọi người cùng xem với, Thank chị nhiều nhiều


----------



## vomanhung (24 Tháng mười 2015)

Mình và anh xã tương lai đợt về NT vừa rồi có đi tìm hiểu các studio thì có nhận xét: công nghệ chụp không thua ở SG, áo cưới nhiều và khá đẹp, giá giao động trên dưới 8 triệu/album 30x30 . Bạn chụp 20tr thì quá là vip rồi á.


----------



## nenduyenngam (24 Tháng mười 2015)

HeHeTaLaBeTr đã viết:


> Up cho thớt nhé, em chỉ cho thớt qua jessica thớt qua thử chưa zị


Nghe các chị khen dữ quá chắc em phải bàn với anh xã tương lai của em đi chụp thử xem, vì em cũng rất khoái biển. Giá thì chắc rẻ hơn là tiệm ở HCM đi chụp ngoại tỉnh nhỉ.


----------



## hoaihoang (24 Tháng mười 2015)

NhuTruc đã viết:


> Hồi em chụp 7tr cũng bên Jessica đó ^^ ảnh đẹp mê hồn nè


Chị ơi! Chụp chỗ studio Jessica có được lấy file gốc ko. Mà bây giờ chụp thì hết khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ? E cũng muốn có một bộ ảnh cưới bình minh trên biển.


----------



## chuotcong (24 Tháng mười 2015)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Chị ơi! Chụp chỗ studio Jessica có được lấy file gốc ko. Mà bây giờ chụp thì hết khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ? E cũng muốn có một bộ ảnh cưới bình minh trên biển.


Theo tui thì ít khi mình được lấy file gốc lắm (trừ khi quen thân) xin 2-3 tấm gì đó bỏ điện thoại keke.Nhưng mà mình quan tâm file gốc làm gì,cứ xem file hoàn chỉnh là đẹp là ok rồi bạn. Chụp hình ở Nha Trang thì có thể lấy cảnh bình minh hoặc hoàng hôn,  nhưng phải chịu khó 1chút. Nếu lấy cảnh bình minh trên Biển,  phải chịu khó thức dậy khoảng 3h sáng, trang điểm xong thì 5h ra chộp ngay. Nếu lấy cảnh hoàng hôn thì khỏe hơn chút xíu.


----------



## langquen (24 Tháng mười 2015)

Ui chao! Các pác đã từng chụp ảnh của anh NT post lên hay đuong link cũng được cho pà kon ngắm nghía cái. Làm ơn đi, mình rất thick coi ảnh anh NT chup.


----------



## lienquannu (24 Tháng mười 2015)

Link fb không đưa lên được bạn ơi nên thôi mình đưa địa chỉ và số đt bạn liên hệ nha. Địa chỉ tiệm thì ở 1080 đường 2/4 nhé. Số đt 090 537 55 12


----------



## xươngnam (24 Tháng mười 2015)

Các chị chụp ở Jessica  cho em hỏi chút . Chụp xong thì khoảng bao giờ mới lấy được album . Vì em kg ở NT nên tranh thủ vài ngày chụp, Nhưng em đang thắc mắc nếu mà lâu thì làm sao lấy đựoc album (chắc phải chuyển phát nhanh ..) có ai có kinh nghiệm truyền cho em với.


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (26 Tháng mười 2015)

Đợt này thấy bên Jessica có mấy chương trình event KM  , mấy chị đăng ký kìa


----------

